# Duck with foamy eyes and sinus infection



## spidy1

Ok, so I just noticed my duck has foamy, bubbly/watery eyes, she seems like it is hard to see out of one, and she has trouble breathing, it's raspy, she can't quack, it sounds more like a whisper. I have her on antibiotics, but I'v never seen this before, I hope someone can enlighten me!


----------



## ksalvagno

Don't know anything about ducks but I hope she will be ok.


----------



## spidy1

Here's a pic, it's hard to see, but that brown is the foam she scratched out all over her face, you can see some foam in the corner of her eye.


----------



## Trickyroo

Could she have gotten into any water that is contaminated ?


----------



## sweetgoats

WOW, have you tried wiping them out really well? Do that several times a day. Other then that I can not begin to help you. I don't know anything about birds.


----------



## Mikesell04

I know noting about ducks.. One if my baby goats had really crusty eyes, I cleaned them up really good and put a glob triple antibiotic ointment in her eye.. Very next day it was completely cleared up.. I know goats, and ducks totally different??? Might could help??


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## spidy1

Trickyroo said:


> Could she have gotten into any water that is contaminated ?


I change there water daily, so that can't be it. She WON"T let me touch her eyes, I'v tried to use a syringe and squirt it clean as she throws her FIT :GAAH: I'm hoping the antibiotics help, at least for the sinus issue. She will probably be blind in that eye, the other one isn't as bad.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im sorry  I would google info on ducks and put in your ducks symptoms and go from there. See what comes up. Im sure she doesn't want you messing with her , but you might have to in order to help  Look up how to safely restrain them as well. All I have to offer , hope you find a solution fast and she recovers completely for you.


----------



## wambo3419

Hope your keeping her separate. I went through something similar with turkeys. I treated mine with an antibiotic in their water. Main thing is always make sure water is fresh and clean. Especially since ducks use their ponds/pools as a potty area. What also helped was vet rx. Warming the vet rx and dropping some down their throats. Also can mix with warm water and spray under wings and on chest. Hope this helps and she gets better!


----------



## spidy1

Up date, to answer wambo3419, yes she was quarantined, she is much better now with the antibiotics, her voice is back and the sinus infection is gone, she still has the eye issue, but i think that has to do with the trees pollinating and allergies! Thank you all for the info!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats awesome :applaud: Good work :thumb:


----------

